

Yes. No. Yes? - erbdex
http://www.designninja.org/2015/08/yes-no-yes.html

======
betenoire
So true that how we phrase our feedback can and will steer the conversation.
And best-practices/industry-standards should definitely help make decisions.
But I'm not sure that citing research is the best way to sell an idea to
someone. When we show that we really understand their concerns, and address
them inclusively, we can show the same sort of understanding without appealing
to authority.

How'd I do?

